# What are everyone's reasons for waiting?



## ladybrixton

Hi ladies,

I introduced myself long ago and have been lurking ever since. I thought I'd jump in and start posting now our TTC is only a year away - it felt like an unsurmountable distance before now.

I'm curious about everyone's reasons for waiting. For us, there are a few factors, the biggest of which is my work. I'm the breadwinner in our family and work full time. I'm a teacher and have just started work at a new school. I am with an agency at this school, though the school have told me they want me permanently, but I don't know when they will take me on. Until then I have no job security. I also don't like the idea of announcing a new pregnancy before I've worked somewhere a year. If all goes to plan and we TTC successfully next November then I'll have two full years at the school before going on maternity leave, which I don't think is too bad.

Another reason is our little boy. I want him to be the baby for as long as possible and I want to be able to devote all the spare time I have to him. Having him has made me even more broody (which I didn't think is possible) and I desperately want another, but I do want to have some time with just me and him first.

We're trying next November for a July 2014 baby. How about all of you and what are your reasons?

x

ps Sorry if this post is too nosy!


----------



## BabyCleo

Well im 21 and my fiance is 27. We both would have started trying already if it wasnt for the fact we are getting married in 10 months. I think honeymoon night is the TTC date for us, just feels so far away. I also just started a new job and i want to make sure im there for a while before going on mat leave. We also only have a 1 bedroom apartment which we love and dont want to part with, so it will be hard doing that too. Can baby survive in a large 1 bedroom with us for 1 or 2 years? anyone know? thanks!


----------



## kailynn

You have wonderful reasons to wait!

Ours is a bit different. I always dreamed of being married before baby, so as hard as it is for me to wait, I'm waiting on OH to pop the question! Which he's hinted towards being married within the next year and given me full permission to start some of the planning that can be donw without knowing the exact date. Another reason is he finishes school in January and is guaranteed a very high paying job after graduating, and with him doing that I am going to stay working for at least the first year to save every penny I make and whatever is left over from his check each week, to put towards the wedding, a down payment on a house, and baby. All this while I attend school and try to finish this degree before baby arrivesso I can become at SAHM until my children are in school (I plan on having them very close in age if God allows!) And further my degree in medicine so by the time thwy are in school, I will be starting my career. 

Sorry for the long explanation, it seemed to drag!


----------



## aidensxmomma

For me and my OH, the reasons we're waiting are all basically financial. We want to both have jobs (he's got a good job, I don't yet), we want to be financial stable and have our debts paid off, and we want to be living together in our own place (not with one of our parents). We're hoping to meet all these goals by October 2013. :thumbup:

BabyCleo - I think a baby would be fine in a one bedroom apartment with you and your fiance. When I had my kids, they all shared a room with me for the first 6 months - 1 year, anyway. And right now, my kids are in a three bedroom house with me, my mom, my stepdad, and my brother. I share a room with my daughter and my son shares a room with my mom.


----------



## BabyCleo

Ah thanks!! That is good to know :)


----------



## TMonster

I think its perfectly doable to have a child in a 1 bedroom apartment. 
We live in a 1 bedroom in Manhattan on the upper west side and I really dont want to move. NYC apartments are notoriously small but I've decided that for the first year we will keep the crib in our bedroom. It will be tight and require a bit of rearranging but possible. Once the child needs its own room/bed what we've (I've) decided to do is get a playhouse bed 

*you can see a picture of what I am talking about on this site sweetdreambed d0t c0m /picture_library/LuxuryKidsPlayhouses d0t jpg the site wont let me put the full URL in the post since I have fewer than 10 posts so you will have to type it in*

The bed is on top. There are stairs and a slide and there is a play space inside as well as built in shelving and room for toys. There is also an option to get it with a Murphy bed in the playspace inside so that if friends sleep over they can stay there. This way the child would have their own privacy, the mess and toys can be contained and they can have their own room for a few more years without us having to move. I figure I can also have a second child and while that one needs a crib it can stay in the bedroom with us. Once we reach a point where both kids need a bedroom we will either need to consider moving or put bunk beds in the bedroom and we will use a sofa bed in the living room.

The schools here are really good, the neighborhood is amazing and I am sandwiched between central park and riverside park. I would hate to have to leave and we lucked out with awesome rent. $2200 for a 1br on the UWS is a steal. When we contacted a realtor about a 2br we were given options in worse neighborhoods from $3900 to $4500 and I would really prefer to save that extra money for as long as possible.

Raising children in 1 bedroom households is very common in NYC and honestly, most of the world. You shouldnt stress it.


----------



## BabyCleo

Thank you both!!! I was honestly very worried about this!! Im so glad ive read what youve both said. Our 1 bedroom apartment is a lovely size, and this has made my day :) :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## staralfur

We live in a one bedroom apartment and I HATE it! Really cannot wait to get out. There seems to never be enough room for anything. :( But we also have two dogs, so that doesn't help. It probably depends a bit on what you're used to as well. 

We have three main reasons for waiting which are 1) Move into a house (we move on December 1st, so there's one thing off the list :)), 2) I have to finish school, and 3) Get married. We're getting married November 2013 and that's about the time I'm going to be finished school also. 

Ultimately it comes down to when we can go on our honeymoon. If we can go right after our wedding then we'll start trying then, but we may have to hold off until March 2014. :(


----------



## CMarie

DH and I lived in a 1 bedroom place with our LO until he was 6 months old. Honestly, I couldn't imagine living there much past that age because they start to become so active! 

The main reason we're waiting is because DH isn't ready for another one right now. I graduate college in the spring so I'm hoping he'll change his mind by the summer, but we'll see :haha:


----------



## Emiloo

We have many factors.... were waiting til OH finishes his part time course to be an Electrician, were saving for a deposit on a house, Im saving for a car and learning to drive at christmas, and plus OH is no where ready and Im not completely. So lots of things to do before we make a LO!


----------



## stephj25

I have a few reasons:-

1 - I may have a new job and have to work there for a year to get the full maternity benefits
2 - I don't want to be changing 2 lots of nappies
3 - I'm letting my body recover from appendicitis and labour
4 - I'm still breast feeding and don't want to get pregnant until Olivia is fully weaned.
5 - I want a 2-3 year age gap

I think that's it!! xx


----------



## ladybrixton

We have a small two-bedroom apartment in London, but one of the bedrooms is out of action because my husband is self employed and that's his study/studio. Up until now it's been fine having baby in the same room as us, but now he's having terrible sleep issues and people keep telling me to move him into his own room as this could really help. I wish we had the space. We also have everything in one room - living, dining room and kitchen - and I'm worried about when he starts scrawling (he's nearly off) as there is no way to childproof this whole room and there are quite a few risks. We'll have to be super vigilant once he's on the move. We were on the verge of moving to a house, but the deal has practically fallen through (there's still a glimmer of hope they might find somewhere soon to move to) and there's just nothing on the market at the moment, so it looks like we're here for a while.

In my experience it can work, but it's not ideal sharing a room and a small space with a baby.

x


----------



## Viridian Soul

Our reasons are all financial, too. We want it to work out so that he's working (currently unemployed without a job in sight) and I'm able to stay at home. We are also wanting to have our own place, preferably in the country, instead of living in MIL's soon-to-be-foreclosed house. Right now, because of the living situation, we're saving money to move, but I just wish all this stuff would turn around faster so we can get on with the babymaking!


----------



## comotion89

we are waiting to be married which is just over 2 n a half years away so more time to sort ourselves financially I need to get my self sorted in my nursing career we want some more holidays together that's it basically we rent a 3 bed semi an have two cars so haven't got much to tick off


----------



## Caslynn

We are waiting till I am done school in June 2013. As well in May/June DH will be making a major job change to fire fighting and we will have over an 80,000 dollar pay cut due to the job change. Its so worth it though to have him home all the time and not away :dance:


----------



## Mummy Bean

we are waiting for LO to be 9 months, and for me to go back to work so we can replenish our savings as they took as massive hit this past 9 months.


----------



## knobby

Waiting to be married! :) Wedding is end of June 2013. We'll be trying on our wedding night! :)


----------



## Loobs

We are waiting until we are married too. Wedding in May 2014 and the planning of that is really helping take my mind off TTC!


----------



## jj84

Also waiting to be married in August 2013 and enjoying married life for a few months before trying at the end of 2013 :)


----------



## vikster

We were all ready to start TTC in July this year but I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease so we have had to put it back for a year. We were gutted as we moved into our dream amity home ready for kids and both have well paid jobs so are financially stable. Everything was in place and ready to go but I ended up in hospital and I am on medication for life now. Plus, it is dangerous for me and the baby if I get pregnant while the disease is active so the sensible thing is to wait. 

Everything happens for a reason though and when our time comes to TTC next year, it will be extra special. It just feels like forever away! X


----------



## angiepie

Money. We are waiting til we own our own home in the country and have plenty of savings and can comfortably afford a homebirth (around $5000+ here). Apart from that, we are already ready. We want a baby, have done lots of research, I have a stable job (and DF is looking), we have most baby stuff already stocked up that I got for free, and we could already easily afford a homebirth. However it would leave us renting and stuck in Sydney and we don't want that.

I hate that money can dictate something like having a baby. In many other countries money is an afterthought but I feel obligated by social mores and I've had it drilled into my head by my parents that I need to own instead of rent. :wacko: Besides, if we had a baby now my parents would think we're way too young, and we're still not married. Again, not that we care, but it's not worth them looking down their noses at us forever.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Simplest reason really want my 2nd child to grow up at bit more and chill out a bit. 
I know my 1st child did this from 4yrs on wards x


----------



## Angelface2008

I lost my Boyfriend and the love of my life. Now, I am in the WTT because I no one and I am obsessed.


----------



## sunnylove

DH wants to wait until he finishes college [hopefully] next spring. I think we will start ttc mid-late 2013. Really hard to wait. :(


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

We're waiting until May '13 because that's what has been advised medically for me. Super hard to wait! Miss being preggo, can't wait to start trying again!!


----------



## MelliPaige

My guy wants to wait, he says sometime after we're married but before January 2015, as in if he hasn't decided he's ready before jan 2015 then we can just jump in anyway. I think we may start before that though


----------



## Angelbaby_01

We are waiting until our little princess is little bit older and I want to shed some weight. In the meantime it gives us some time to work a bit on the finances. But, I am ready now if he just says the "yes" word.


----------



## candyem

Mainly for my career.

I have a LO who is 7 months and is my world but I trained for quite a few years for my career and had been lucky enough to go back part time this time but I'm not sure I would have that option in the future. Going to work for a year before trying.

If it wasn't for work I would probably try now!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We were meant to be TTCing from August this year, but are still WTT. We have several reasons:


Hubby needs a new job 
I want to at least get started on some new training at work before announcing a pregnancy
 I have just been diagnosed with SLE and need to be in remission before getting pregnant or it could damage the baby's heart

The first will hopefully be sorted imminently, the second I hope by Christmas, and the third...who knows? But at the moment I am hoping for Autumn 2013 for a summer/autumn 2014 baby.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

My husband and I are waiting because of being on fertility meds for a year and two losses later...my body needs a break! He recently asked me when I thought I would be ready to start trying again so I made a new goal....I will start back with the fertility treatments once I lose 50 pounds. I am 7 pounds down now so maybe by the summer I will be ready to try again. He is ready now, but I just need a bit more time.


----------



## Stacey_89

Well our reasons are new house and financial.

We are currently waiting for confirmation to move as we are doing a council exchange,Going to settle into our new home, Then we need to wait for OH to get a job, Hes on a really good work programm at the mintue and he should be working soon :))
Once hes been in his job for 3 months and we know its secure and everything is fine then we will be trying for baby 2 :) So no exact date but im very excited for what the new year will be bringing.


----------



## aggievet2015

I am in my second year of veterinary school. We want to wait until fall 2014 so that I wont be due until after I graduate in may 2015


----------



## April2012

I am waiting to try for a few reasons. I have a seven month old, so I definitely want to wait until he is at least one year's old. Financially, we are comfortable, but another baby in daycare would not be worth me working any longer. Also, what if i can't get pregnant again? Not eager to deal with that emotional stress.


----------



## bumblebeexo

We're WTT until 2014 because we want to get married first. We were meant to get married August this year, but I fell pregnant (and had her three days before what would have been our wedding day!) so had to cancel. Also, DD is only 3 months old. I want to wait until she's a bit older before TTC.


----------



## Lroxy2

We are waiting because:

#1 - We both agreed before getting married we wanted to be married for 2 years before having kids so we could enjoy just being the two of us.

#2 - We have a small amount of debt we need to pay off and we need to save up some money for a midwife/home birth.

#3 - We need a car big enough for a car seat (We both have 2 door vehicles)


----------



## IDI

My reasons for waiting... well my partner currently lives in America while I'm stuck in UK.. we see each other every few months and are saving up to live together in UK. I'm only self employed at the moment because of some trauma in my life.. my dad passed away nearly two years ago, when I was 18.. so it hit me hard.. put me into a deep depression so I draw for money till I can get back on my feet mentally. I can't work at the moment because even leaving the house I get all panicky and think I'm going to die or something! It's horrible.. I don't sleep much either.. so I really hope I can fix my head soon!


----------



## oedipamass

My reasons are mostly for health. I'd like to have 3+ months of prenatal vitamins and no medications under the hood before I start trying.


----------



## KelWin

My reason for waiting? I don't even have a boyfriend......... I kinda need a man to help with the whole 'making a baby' thing lol


----------



## Angelamummy2b

There were many reasons for us. We wanted to get married first, buy a home, and both be in stable jobs with decent finances. 

We bought our home in October 2011, so that's one check!
We were married in August 2012 so that's another check! 
We both have permanent jobs so that's another check! 

Last thing to go is our finances. Because I am the main earner in our household (by a substantial amount) we wanted to have plenty saved up so that I could take a full year off. It was never going to be feasible for me to be a SAHM which I would have loved, because DH is never going to earn as much as I do, nor will he ever have the scope for promotion and advancement that I do. I was gutted about that for a while, but you marry for love not for convenience, so I took a breath and moved on. 

Our savings are looking ok - took a bit of a hit with last minute wedding dramas - so we are waiting to see whats left after Christmas and if its enough for me to get at least 6 months Mat Leave then we are going to go for it in January!!! I am 29 and DH is 32 so not getting any younger, and DH is so excited about being a daddy that it just makes me think that all our reasons for waiting are BS and we should just go for it! Exciting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Our #1 goal was to be married first. I've always wanted that so we will need to get engaged before that happens! 

#2 Pay off all credit card debt


----------



## perfect plan

Well we are waiting mainly till we get married! We still need to sort out moving out of our apartment into a house, but we have decided that all of that will work itself out so we are going to try a few months or so after we have gotten married.


----------



## Christy21

Our reason for waiting is that I had a crash c section with my 1st in Feb this year so we want to wait at least a year( well end of Jan when my period finishes) to give my body chance to heal and give me the best shot at a vbac :)


----------



## KelWin

As of Sept this year I won't be WTT anymore! I've found a donor and Now we're only waiting until I move up there!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we are waiting till we are married


----------



## JWandBump

Waiting till my OH agrees to #3 :haha: could be here a while!


----------



## SarahBear

I'm a teacher and I'd like the baby to be born close to summer break so that I can fame maternity leave and THEN summer break and therefore maximize my time off :D. I also want Violet to be able to nurse until 2 without my milk drying up. Because of timing, that's not likely to happen, but she should get close.


----------



## Megan1021

I am waiting to try for a fall baby. I have a winter, and a spring/summer baby now :)


----------



## LockandKey

we are waiting because....

-DH may be getting a job change soon
-waiting on DH to finish college (hopefully this year or next), he may also go for his Master's degree, which could take another 2 years or so
-we are going to finally work on renovating the house, redoing the bathrooms, bedroom, and kitchen, they are in desperate need of updating.
-we are waiting on me!! I really cannot handle more than 2 right now, I am at my mental limit, and need both my kids to be potty trained first, and both, or at least one to be in school full time first before I feel comfortable with TTC again.
-I have some health issues related to having 2 vaginal births in 2 years that need to be resolved first. I don't want to totally destroy my body, I want to give my body the time it needs to recover
-save up some money of course


----------



## Hope51010

Money is the reason for me.. And time.. And age.. So much! My fiance and I have been together for 4 years and we wont be getting married for another 2 years.. Well that's if 2 years is enough tine. You see, me and my fiance cant wait to have kids, so much so that we have names, and we can totally picture what they look like! But here is the part that everyone judges and says os wrong - we are only 19. But in not one of those girls who thinks its right to have kids at this age, that's why we are waiting. I'm just afraid.. I love my fiance but he is still slightly immature, and he promises we will get married in 2 years and honeymoon is dday but I'm afraid ill be waiting longer. I stumbled across this website and figured id give it a shot. I was just hoping to find people to talk to who don't judge right away because of age. And I'm sorry if this sounds pathetic and whiny, just looking for someone to talk to! 
&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My reasons feel quite petty but I don't want a baby in November, December, January or February.

It seems really pedantic but it seems to be those months we struggle enough without adding another birthday, so pedantic yes... But also sensible :)


----------



## starlight123

SarahBear said:


> I'm a teacher and I'd like the baby to be born close to summer break so that I can fame maternity leave and THEN summer break and therefore maximize my time off :D. I also want Violet to be able to nurse until 2 without my milk drying up. Because of timing, that's not likely to happen, but she should get close.

Hi. This is also my reason. I'm a teacher too and would like to have maternity leave then summer break so WTT until May 2014. Good luck to you all!


----------



## MamaByrd

What aren't we waiting for :haha:

Well, OH has to get home from deployment. That's kinda necessary right? When he gets home we'll be charting, so if it happens, it happens. :winkwink:

BUT, we'd ideally like to wait until we move in 2015 and OH starts his new job, we buy a house, and get married. 

I'll be here for a while. :coffee:


----------



## KelWin

RainbowDrop_x - As a December baby, I can tell you that having a birthday so close to Christmas SUCKS!


----------



## tverb84

My bday is also in December on the 22nd.So my reasons why I'm waiting is that: I still live at home, I don't feel ready to have a child,I want to go back to school next September (2015), I want to wait until I live on my own to have children and I'm not ready to give up my freedom. :blush:


----------



## dani_tinks

We're waiting until out of debt. Hubby thinks it's doable in a few months so we're looking at TTC in 5 months or so. Just trying to be sensible I suppose!


----------



## lhancock90

We've had a MMC and were both a little scared. We also want to be a little more money secure.


----------



## Louise88

Were waiting until end of next year-early 2016, by this point my daughter will be at school when baby arrives and my boy will be in nursery, both my kids will be a little more independent so no double buggy which is something I absolutely hate about having 2 close together lol we will also have a mortgage by then and my oh will hopefully have his own pub within j d wetherspoons (a pub chain in the uk). I'd like a summer baby though so I'm thinking we'll start talking about number 3 middle next year. I want to avoid another December baby though!


----------



## vaniilla

We're WTT so that I can be as fit as possible before I fall pregnant and since I need fertility help it's also a must as my FS won't give me clomid until my BMI is lower and luckily I completely agree, we're also looking to buy a house at the end of the year and I want to give birth after we've moved into our new place.


----------



## jren

We are trying to time the arrival of our LO with when I graduate from school. My OH will be the one carrying our baby, and I want to have the entire summer with them before I start working. I am getting my degree in Education...so I won't have to work until August. After that, we will be back to WTT for me to carry our second LO. :D


----------



## mummystheword

We are waiting for a few little reasons, in no particular order:

My little boy will be 4 by the time #2 is born and in nursery 15 hrs/ week (which incidentally aren't on consecutive days so it's like Monday and then Thursday afternoon so would be a nightmare to work around! This is just a minor side issue). 

Mu husband is hoping he will have a new job by then or at least his wage will have gone up a little bit (he is a teacher) 

Due to the second point, we planned for our first to be born near the beginning of the school year (he was born Sept 17th) and this is a factor again &#128563; although we wouldn't want a December/ January baby as my birthday is January and it sucks! 

We are hoping to start a separate business with a family member that should be up and running soon and more established by next year.

Also, we should have paid off some debt we accumulated when we moved this summer and we should be be able to do a bit of work to the house.

Pretty much the same as everyone else's reasons I guess &#128522;


----------



## SarahLou372

Me and my OH are WTT in May/June 2014 Mainly because we want to time it so a baby arrives at the earliest February/March 2015. We would be more ready and want a baby to arrive next year not this year ideally, so this is the main reason we are waiting for 3 months just to try and time it right. 

Also We wanted to try and avoid a Nov/Dec/Jan baby because we would like a baby In the warmer months, plus with OH being self employed as a delivery driver (Delivering coal and wood) he is less busy in the warmer months and can take time off to help me with the baby and he says he wants to be there with us and also take lots of photographs.. Awww sweet...... <3 :awww: 

And his brother can still run the business on his own so he wouldn't manage in the winter time.

We are currently trying to save up for our baby so we have an account just for saving. So this is another reason. 

That's all really.. :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

1) the main reason my OH and I are waiting is because I require Social Services funded support for my mental health problems/Asperger Syndrome, so I'd have a Pre Birth Assessment if I was to become pregnant, especially very soon. :/
2) is also financial related things, and OH and I not living together/close together. :(


----------



## kcbmama

Hiya :wave:, we're WTT till end of May due to personal, financial and birthday reasons.
*Personal* We are looking into natural gender swaying, this will probably be last one if hubby has any say so want to give it a go for a boy, and I had the IUD taken out beginning of this month and want at least 3 cycles to go by for days to DTD
*Financial* Nothing too detrimental, just finish paying off last Christmas, leaving us able to buy any needed bits without worrying.
*Birthdays* All our little families birthdays fall in the 2nd half of the year so we'd love an early year baby, end of Feb onwards even better.


----------



## SarahLou372

kcbmama said:


> Hiya :wave:, we're WTT till end of May due to personal, financial and birthday reasons.
> *Personal* We are looking into natural gender swaying, this will probably be last one if hubby has any say so want to give it a go for a boy, and I had the IUD taken out beginning of this month and want at least 3 cycles to go by for days to DTD
> *Financial* Nothing too detrimental, just finish paying off last Christmas, leaving us able to buy any needed bits without worrying.
> *Birthdays* All our little families birthdays fall in the 2nd half of the year so we'd love an early year baby, end of Feb onwards even better.

Hi there :hi:

I was just wondering if I could ask what natural gender swaying is please.... :shy::oops:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hi there =)

We are waiting for me to be off contract teaching and onto ongoing employment before we ttc. We would also like to be in a house we can settle in rather than where we are now. 

At least that is the plan. We will see if that works or not!


----------



## spunky84

Personally, I'd be happy with trying March/April this year, but it's just not the right time.

We've decided March/April 2015 so that it gives us a year to plan/prepare.

1. There's LO - she's only just almost 6 months. We want to enjoy our time with her for now.

2. I want to lose weight. I gained 53lb with LO - I've only lost 30 of that so far. I want to at least get to my pre-pg weight first & hopefully more before ttc again.

3. We need to get our basement taken care of. We had just moved into our house a little over a year ago, but never had the chance to unpack everything in our basement - it was awful before we even moved in. So now we need to focus on getting the basement unpacked and put together. Also, we found out we have a mold issue, so we're trying to get this done asap so our basement can be gutted (and soon after put together).

4. We need a new car. The older car we have is getting really bad - the bottom is just rusting out. We're planning on going through a private seller, so it may take time to find something decent.

5. One of the biggest - trying to figure out how to afford childcare for 2.

6. I'd really like a November/December/early January baby, so that dictates the month, so even if we got everything done (with the exception of #1) within 6 months, I'd want to wait until March/April.


----------



## Mummy May

We already have 2 children - DD is 3.5 and DS is almost 1. Will ideally wait until DS is 2 or slightly older to start trying - though DH is broody and making me so too! xx


----------



## Duchess85

I have two boys (26 months and 7 and half months) I am SOOOOOOOOOOO broody its ridiculous but I need to wait till at least the baby is 2 and half before we start trying *boo*


I have to finish uni, give the boys their rights over me with regards to time and loving :happydance:

So we will have to wait abit, although newborn babies are SOOOO addictive


----------



## LeahJ7712

WTT July/August 2014 for #2. I'm an LPN that will finishing up my RN in June and our daughter will 1 yrs old in June. Husband will be taking a big test for his job in June as well. So waiting for that busy month to end. Hoping to TTC on a much needed planned vacation.


----------



## teacup22

We are waiting because;
We need to move house as only 2 small bedrooms
LO is only 3 months!


----------



## dutiful23

We are waiting because I need to loose weight


----------



## eulmh82

We want our son to be over three and getting his free nursery places so that I get a bit of time with the baby on
My own. I'm
Hoping to have made all
The transitions with ds by then. He'll be 3 1/2 hopefully so touch wood potty trained/ in his new bedroom and got rid of dummy. Fingers crossed. Plus we're waiting til dec 2014 as then baby will touch wood be born August/ sept/ oct time which works out well with my holidays as a teacher. So I can finish in July for the holidays still on normal
Pay and my mat leave won't start until baby is born. Maybe ill have to go back a couple of weeks in sept but hopefully I can cope with that. So that's our plan! Watch this space if it works out because we all know nothing ever goes to plan


----------



## Pinkee

Weight loss. I have clomid, but I'm waiting to drop weight so my chances are higher.


----------

